# Superscript



## rambler

Please forgive me for going off-topic, but how did you produce text in superscript?


----------



## uinni

Hi!


			
				rambler said:
			
		

> Please forgive me for going off-topic, but how did you produce text in superscript?


MAGIC!  
I hope I won't be lashed for following this off-topic parenthesis, but I actually used ISO-8859-1 (ISO-latin-1) ASCII character codes 0170/0176 (well, under my system I simply use dead caracter combinations to produce them  )

Uinni


----------



## rambler

(Thank you! We'll just keep these little off-topic comments to ourselves. Shhh!)

My apologies to clairebear84.


----------



## erick

rambler said:
			
		

> Please forgive me for going off-topic, but how did you produce text in superscript?


On a Mac it's Option-shift-8 for ° and Option-9 for ª


----------



## clairebear84

it's ok! On PCs, you hight light the text you want in superscript, go to format, then font and there it is!


----------



## rambler

Dear clairebear84, 

I wish that were true in WordReference Forums, but it isn't. It's only true in MS Word.

It's here in the forums that I once needed to type something in superscript but couldn't figure out how to do it.

Thank you, anyway.

Now, everyone, shhh! We have to get back on topic, or the moderators will have us taken out and shot!


----------



## ElaineG

No, but I will move you to comments and suggestions, which seems like a better place for this thread.


----------



## cuchuflete

° and ª work in WR.   I have no idea about other superscripts.
™ is Opt+2.


----------



## Whodunit

rambler said:
			
		

> Dear clairebear84,
> 
> I wish that were true in WordReference Forums, but it isn't. It's only true in MS Word.
> 
> It's here in the forums that I once needed to type something in superscript but couldn't figure out how to do it.
> 
> Thank you, anyway.
> 
> Now, everyone, shhh! We have to get back on topic, or the moderators will have us taken out and shot!


 
I depends on what you wanted to write in superscript. The forum supports several special characters, such as: ¹, ², ³, ª, º, °, ⁿ, and ‾.


----------



## french4beth

Also, you could type the text in Word, then cut & paste into a 'message' - I sometimes do this if it's a longer thread or if I don't feel like using 'alt' or 'ctl' key combinations...


----------



## Whodunit

french4beth said:
			
		

> Also, you could type the text in Word, then cut & paste into a 'message' - I sometimes do this if it's a longer thread or if I don't feel like using 'alt' or 'ctl' key combinations...


 
And what's the point? You still can't use superscript, no matter however often you copy/paste text from Word.


----------



## french4beth

Whodunit said:
			
		

> And what's the point? You still can't use superscript, no matter however often you copy/paste text from Word.


My bad - I tried cutting and pasting, and it looked o.k. in the message - I should have 'previewed' it.  Sorry!


----------

